
Python's Instance, Class, and Static Methods Demystified - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/instance-class-and-static-methods-demystified#.WOuEDAeGdrE.hackernews
======
timonoko
Best thing about Python is that you do not need those pesky classes at all.
You can just write functions and organize them in various files. You only need
one class named "Data". That is where you keep your global variables.

All is very clear and comprehensible in comparison to classes and complex
inheritances and instances. I presume that self-respecting python programmers
abhor global variables too, and all global data should be inherited and
carried around as a parameter in most twisted way possible.

